#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Standards and codes required for offshore platforms

## ali

Title 30: Mineral Resources

CHAPTER II: MINERALS MANAGEMENT SERVICE, DEPARTMENT OF THE INTERIOR

SUBCHAPTER B: OFFSHORE

PART 250: OIL AND GAS AND SULPHUR OPERATIONS IN THE OUTER CONTINENTAL SHELF

Subpart I: Platforms and Structures

: General Requirements for Platforms

250.901 - What industry standards must your platform meet

(a) In addition to the other requirements of this subpart, your plans for platform design, analysis, fabrication, installation, use, maintenance, inspection and assessment must, as appropriate, conform to:

(1) ACI Standard 318-95, Building Code Requirements for Reinforced Concrete (ACI 318-95) and Commentary (ACI 318R-95) (incorporated by reference at ? 250.198);

(2) ACI 357R-84, Guide for the Design and Construction of Fixed Offshore Concrete Structures, 1984; reapproved 1997 (incorporated by reference at ? 250.198);

(3) ANSI/AISC 360-05, Specification for Structural Steel Buildings, (incorporated by reference as specified in ? 250.198);

(4) American Petroleum Institute (API) Bulletin 2INT-DG, Interim Guidance for Design of Offshore Structures for Hurricane Conditions, (incorporated by reference as specified in ? 250.198);

(5) API Bulletin 2INT-EX, Interim Guidance for Assessment of Existing Offshore Structures for Hurricane Conditions, (incorporated by reference as specified in ? 250.198);

(6) API Bulletin 2INT-MET, Interim Guidance on Hurricane Conditions in the Gulf of Mexico, (incorporated by reference as specified in ? 250.198);

(7) API Recommend Practice (RP) 2A-WSD, RP for Planning, Designing, and Constructing Fixed Offshore Platforms?Working Stress Design (incorporated by reference as specified in ? 250.198);

(8) API RP 2FPS, Recommended Practice for Planning, Designing, and Constructing Floating Production Systems, (incorporated by reference as specified in ? 250.198);

(9) API RP 2I, In-Service Inspection of Mooring Hardware for Floating Drilling Units (incorporated by reference as specified in ? 250.198);

(10) API RP 2RD, Design of Risers for Floating Production Systems (FPSs) and Tension-Leg Platforms (TLPs), (incorporated by reference as specified in ? 250.198);

(11) API RP 2SK, Recommended Practice for Design and Analysis of Station Keeping Systems for Floating Structures, (incorporated by reference as specified in ? 250.198);

(12) API RP 2SM, Recommended Practice for Design, Manufacture, Installation, and Maintenance of Synthetic Fiber Ropes for Offshore Mooring, (incorporated by reference as specified in ? 250.198);

(13) API RP 2T, Recommended Practice for Planning, Designing and Constructing Tension Leg Platforms, (incorporated by reference as specified in ? 250.198);

(14) API RP 14J, Recommended Practice for Design and Hazards Analysis for Offshore Production Facilities, (incorporated by reference as specified in ? 250.198);

(15) American Society for Testing and Materials (ASTM) Standard C 33-07, approved December 15, 2007, Standard Specification for Concrete Aggregates (incorporated by reference as specified in ? 250.198);

(16) ASTM Standard C 94/C 94M-07, approved January 1, 2007, Standard Specification for Ready-Mixed Concrete (incorporated by reference as specified in ? 250.198);

(17) ASTM Standard C 150-07, approved May 1, 2007, Standard Specification for Portland Cement (incorporated by reference as specified in ? 250.198);

(18) ASTM Standard C 330-05, approved December 15, 2005, Standard Specification for Lightweight Aggregates for Structural Concrete (incorporated by reference as specified in ? 250.198);

(19) ASTM Standard C 595-08, approved January 1, 2008, Standard Specification for Blended Hydraulic Cements (incorporated by reference as specified in ? 250.198);

(20) AWS D1.1, Structural Welding Code?Steel, including Commentary, (incorporated by reference as specified in ? 250.198);

(21) AWS D1.4, Structural Welding Code?Reinforcing Steel, (incorporated by reference as specified in ? 250.198);

(22) AWS D3.6M, Specification for Underwater Welding, (incorporated by reference as specified in ? 250.198);

(23) NACE Standard MR0175, Sulfide Stress -----ing Resistant Metallic Materials for Oilfield Equipment, (incorporated by reference as specified in ? 250.198);

(24) NACE Standard RP0176-2003, Item No. 21018, Standard Recommended Practice, Corrosion Control of Steel Fixed Offshore Structures Associated with Petroleum Production.

(b) You must follow the requirements contained in the documents listed under paragraph (a) of this section insofar as they do not conflict with other provisions of 30 CFR part 250. You may use applicable provisions of these documents, as approved by the Regional Supervisor, for the design, fabrication, and installation of platforms such as spars, since standards specifically written for such structures do not exist. You may also use alternative codes, rules, or standards, as approved by the Regional Supervisor, under the conditions enumerated in ? 250.141.

(c) For information on the standards mentioned in this section, and where they may be obtained, see ? 250.198 of this part.

(d) The following chart summarizes the applicability of the industry standards listed in this section for fixed and floating platforms:




Industry standard	
(1) ACI Standard 318-95, Building Code Requirements for Reinforced Concrete (ACI 318-95) and Commentary (ACI 318R-95)	Fixed and floating platform, as appropriate.
(2) ANSI/AISC 360-05, Specification for Structural Steel Buildings;
(3) API Bulletin 2INT-DG, Interim Guidance for Design of Offshore Structures for Hurricane Conditions;
(4) API Bulletin 2INT-EX, Interim Guidance for Assessment of Existing Offshore Structures for Hurricane Conditions;
(5) API Bulletin 2INT-MET, Interim Guidance on Hurricane Conditions in the Gulf of Mexico;
(6) API RP 2A-WSD, RP for Planning, Designing, and Constructing Fixed Offshore Platforms?Working Stress Design;
(7) ASTM Standard C 33-07, approved December 15, 2007, Standard Specification for Concrete Aggregates;
(8) ASTM Standard C 94/C 94M-07, approved January 1, 2007, Standard Specification for Ready-Mixed Concrete;
(9) ASTM Standard C 150-07, approved May 1, 2007, Standard Specification for Portland Cement;
(10) ASTM Standard C 330-05, approved December 15, 2005, Standard Specification for Lightweight Aggregates for Structural Concrete;
(11) ASTM Standard C 595-08, approved January 1, 2008, Standard Specification for Blended Hydraulic Cements;
(12) AWS D1.1, Structural Welding Code?Steel;
(13) AWS D1.4, Structural Welding Code?Reinforcing Steel;
(14) AWS D3.6M, Specification for Underwater Welding;
(15) NACE Standard RP 0176-2003, Standard Recommended Practice (RP), Corrosion Control of Steel Fixed Offshore Platforms Associated with Petroleum Production;
(16) ACI 357R-84, Guide for the Design and Construction of Fixed Offshore Concrete Structures, 1984; reapproved 1997	Fixed platforms
(17) API RP 14J, RP for Design and Hazards Analysis for Offshore Production Facilities;	Floating platforms.
(18) API RP 2FPS, RP for Planning, Designing, and Constructing, Floating Production Systems;
(19) API RP 2RD, Design of Risers for Floating Production Systems (FPSs) and Tension-Leg Platforms (TLPs);
(20) API RP 2SK, RP for Design and Analysis of Station Keeping Systems for Floating Structures;
(21) API RP 2T, RP for Planning, Designing, and Constructing Tension Leg Platforms;
(22) API RP 2SM, RP for Design, Manufacture, Installation, and Maintenance of Synthetic Fiber Ropes for Offshore Mooring;
(23) API RP 2I, In-Service Inspection of Mooring Hardware for Floating Drilling Units.

See More: Standards and codes required for offshore platforms

----------


## najamshahzad2050

Dear user/admin kindly share "'Comprehensive Design of Steel Structures
 By Dr. B.C. Punmia'' and ''Fundamentals of Structural Steel Design
 By GAMBHIR'' Thankyou in advance.

----------


## najamshahzad2050

Dear user/admin kindly share "'Comprehensive Design of Steel Structures
 By Dr. B.C. Punmia'' and ''Fundamentals of Structural Steel Design
 By GAMBHIR'' Thankyou in advance.

----------

